# ASUS wireless switch stops working?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

I recently bought an Asus G60VX, and for a while it worked fine.

Before I forget, the relevant specs:

-Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
-Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN
-Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

I don't know if it was after an update or a reboot, but all of a sudden it was like the WiFi switch stopped working entirely. None of the networks I'm close to were being recognized and Windows said the problem was that Wireless capability was disabled.

My original solution was to just wipe everything, since it was a new laptop and came pre-configured I thought that something might have gone wrong with the original installation. This fixed the problem, but it wasn't long before it happened again. This time all I had to do was reboot.

I've tried Disabling/re-enabling the device, uninstalling and rebooting, reinstalling drivers, none of which provided any permanent solution. 

It looks like there's a newer version of the driver for the Intel WiFi, but beyond that does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

Update:

I ended up getting the laptop sent out for repairs. The report that came back to me said that all that had to be done was pressing FN+F2 (ASUS' keyboard combination to turn WiFi on) and it worked again. I know this is bogus, because I tried the same exact thing to no avail.

But whatever, it was working. Except then it stopped working. The switch and button combinations didn't work, but I could get to turn the switch on if I booted into Express Gate before booting into the OS, the WiFi gets forced on. At that point in the OS the switch works, the button works, etc. I just find it odd that I have to go through so many loopholes to get it working.

Any ideas?


----------



## mehkailovich (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an asus G60j and currently have had no problems with the WiFi or LAN, but on my previous asus laptop I had to manually update the wireless drivers from the asus support website and if that doesn't work there are are utilities that are made for asus like the wireless switch utility that control this function. If the drivers do not work, the utilities are the next step.


----------

